# Women and oral sex



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Why women are supposed to not like giving head?
I don't agree with this. Some women are even scared by the thought, and all I can say is I'm fucking not.
Is is that I'm a dirty bitch or that the rest of the world is repressed? xD


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought society was all for it, as society usually likes to see women as sex object for the pleasure of men. Maybe it's because women are not supposed to enjoy pleasuring men with oral sex. Society probably thinks that men shouldn't enjoy performing oral sex on women either.

Actually, if any gay men are reading this, are you not supposed to enjoy giving oral sex?

You're not a dirty anything, you just enjoy giving oral sex.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I was joking xD
of course i ain't anything but me


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

OK.

I think a lot of men as well aren't supposed to not enjoy receiving oral sex, like it's something that they should never refuse. Some women even have this idea that it's OK to rape a sleeping man by performing oral sex on him in order to wake him up. 

I also think some men seem turned on the idea that the woman doesn't really enjoy what she is doing when she performs oral sex - those men are generally sad people who don't truly respect their partners.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Actually, if any gay men are reading this, are you not supposed to enjoy giving oral sex?


I go both ways, but I'll answer.

I don't know if I'm "supposed" to like it, but I definitely like it. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Valdyr said:


> I go both ways, but I'll answer.
> 
> I don't know if I'm "supposed" to like it, but I definitely like it. :laughing:


Of course, bisexual and pansexuall men can answer that as well, should have mentioned that.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Something about upbringing, sometimes your god, and big scaree monsters (which mines is the scariest – writers prerogative)

So erm, confronted face on with:
1 evil wickedness
2 no-no
3 forbidden fruits 
4 Society (well us men really cos we frankly want it 25 hours a day – well least that whats our simple man minds tell us)

Probably a conflict inherent in most how they deal with it will vary.
But am not a girl so haven’t the foggiest, except when I dress up and become jasmine.


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Two simple reasons why a lot dont like it I imagine are,..
1) Gagging
2) Men who seem to take great enjoyment in trying to dispatch their girlfreind through death by choking
Simples 
G. x

Edit, another reason, though im not sure how common this would be,.. is that some women may associate oral sex with the sniggering smirking men in porn who use it as a means of demeaning and degrading the woman, .. ye know wha i mean, no need to get graphic ,.. but that could be something some women watch out for.
G. x


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

> I think a lot of men as well aren't supposed to not enjoy receiving oral sex, like it's something that they should never refuse. Some women even have this idea that it's OK to rape a sleeping man by performing oral sex on him in order to wake him up.


I hate it. For some reason, this disappoints girls. Seriously no hard, sharp teeth near it.



> Two simple reasons why a lot dont like it I imagine are,..
> 1) Gagging
> 2) Men who seem to take great enjoyment in trying to dispatch their girlfreind through death by choking
> Simples
> G. x


Hmm... I would suppose biting down would solve that quite well. That injury would be permanent, and basically mean no more nookie. Ever. For him.

IMO, that would be just. It's bloody rape if you do that intentionally and she doesn't want it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Filo said:


> I hate it. For some reason, this disappoints girls. Seriously no hard, sharp teeth near it.


I don't particularly like it myself, and would prefer performing oral on her rather than her doing it to me, but if we did it at the same time, or we always reciprocated, I suppose that would be OK.



> Hmm... I would suppose biting down would solve that quite well. That injury would be permanent, and basically mean no more nookie. Ever. For him.
> 
> IMO, that would be just. It's bloody rape if you do that intentionally and she doesn't want it.


I wouldn't blame a woman for doing that at all.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

i think that if I ever met the right guy, I would like to do that. But I would probably be too shy to--err--perform it for him without encouragement... :blushed:

OWL


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> Why women are supposed to not like giving head?
> I don't agree with this. Some women are even scared by the thought, and all I can say is I'm fucking not.
> Is is that I'm a dirty bitch or that the rest of the world is repressed? xD




Although I can't answer from a straight womans point of view, as I did not like oral with a man at all......I have straight female friends and they all seem to like it alot. I think that it is the natural desire of someone to want to please their partners, especially if they love them. Oral is one of the most intimate ways to please your lover in my book.

I find that being in charge of another persons pleasure like that to be highly erotic for me and I glory in that power. I think that sometimes women are afraid that if they enjoy being in control or if they enjoy sex alot, that it makes them cheap or a slut. It's pretty sad that young women still feel this way after all this time and that anyone has to feel that they should not enjoy the pleasures of sex, oral included.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Goodewitch said:


> Two simple reasons why a lot dont like it I imagine are,..
> 1) Gagging
> 2) Men who seem to take great enjoyment in trying to dispatch their girlfreind through death by choking
> Simples
> G. x




Yeah, there is that gagging thing going on. It's not like that with women, nothing hitting your gag reflex. However, I read a story once about a serial killer who would murder prostitutes by choking them with his member while getting head.


----------



## Shorttail (Jun 23, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I thought society was all for it, as society usually likes to see women as sex object for the pleasure of men.


There's always an opposite trend, and while women as sex objects may be quite visible, its opposition is not weak. That it easily resembles an act of submission doesn't give it much credit in those circles either. Lots of things that can be seen as symbols are not used as such, but to some they still carry their meaning. And this is not a women only thing, some men feel it's degrading or they're burdened by the crimes of their gender.


----------



## AaronJimmy (Jul 19, 2010)

dont mention that


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Shorttail said:


> And this is not a women only thing, some men feel it's degrading or they're burdened by the crimes of their gender.


I'm like that in that it does seem degrading to the woman, but if she likes it and doesn't me reciprocating then it'll probably be OK.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

AaronJimmy said:


> dont mention that


Don't mention what?


----------



## Rohbiwan (Sep 7, 2010)

I love giving and receiving, if she doesn't smell as good as a hygienic guy like myself would like, then showering / bathing / skinny dip is in order. However, I notice talk of woman as sex objects and such, or degradation, or "what society tell people what they are supposed to do" etc....

If any of those kinds of thoughts enter your head when thinking of me or a partner of mine, then screw off! NEVER would I think of a lover as anything less than a totally equal partner and if a woman feels like an object around me than:

1> She is an object and not worth my time - I don't make love to an object.
2> I have no interest in people without their own belief in themselves - if you are not my equal, get the hell out.

My bed is a place for an aggressive and willing woman and I want to give whatever she wants to get, and I want to find out how to get better at it!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rohbiwan said:


> I love giving and receiving, if she doesn't smell as good as a hygienic guy like myself would like, then showering / bathing / skinny dip is in order. However, I notice talk of sex woman as sex objects and such, or degradation, or "what people are supposed to do" etc....
> 
> If any of those kinds of thoughts enter your head when thinking of me or a partner of mine, then screw off! NEVER would I think of a lover as anything less than a totally equal partner and if a woman feels like an object around me than:
> 
> ...


A good and healthy attitude to have.


----------



## Goodewitch (Mar 4, 2010)

Rohbiwan said:


> I love giving and receiving, if she doesn't smell as good as a hygienic guy like myself would like, then showering / bathing / skinny dip is in order. However, I notice talk of woman as sex objects and such, or degradation, or "what society tell people what they are supposed to do" etc....
> 
> If any of those kinds of thoughts enter your head when thinking of me or a partner of mine, then screw off! NEVER would I think of a lover as anything less than a totally equal partner and if a woman feels like an object around me than:
> 
> ...



I dont know what it s that bugs me about this post, its partly content, but the overall attitude is aggressive and a bit intimidating.
If she feels like an object..then she is one.. and screw off etc etc?
And why mention hygeine in regards to women? I wouldnt think that so many women are so stinking that you feel the need tp mention this caveat of yours as if its something that occurs on a regular basis.
The whole tone of this makes me think of some kind of sub type guy who tops from the bottom.
I think your own attitude is somewhat aggressive, in that you seem to want a woman who is not only equal to you, but who will take on the role of aggressive dominating and wild woman in bed. O all the posts here, yours disturbs me the most, because of the way its said.
G. x


----------

